# Mont Blanc avi kills 9 climbers



## legalskier (Jul 12, 2012)

...another 4 are missing:

_The dead were from Britain, Germany, Spain and Switzerland, according to the gendarme service in the French mountain town of Chamonix.​_Story: http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/story/2012-07-12/french-alps-avalanche/56161618/1


----------



## Nick (Jul 12, 2012)

I sure hope 2012/13 season isn't as filled with accidents and deaths as it seemed to be last year.


----------

